# Snapper croquettes



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Took 3 snapper heads (with throats) and threw them in the smoker with nothing on them. They came out looking atrocious…however the skin peeled off easy and all the bones fell out. I got a pound of meat per head. I always loved those damn canned salmon patty’s, so I basically made those with the meat. I added, onion, peppers, cilantro, egg, sleeve of ritz, seasonings and cooked on the flat…came out pretty fantastic


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Oh yeah, making me hungry!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

sounds good to me!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

It's surprising to some how much you'll get from the head and throat. I've often "snacked" on the throats while grilling. Those look awesome!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

if the news gets out, my friends won't give me the carcasses to "feed the crabs". most of the meat comes from the throats and jaw muscle. lotta meat on a good-size fish.
jack


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

And the sweetest meat is around the bones. People leave a lot on the filletted carcass.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

lastcast said:


> And the sweetest meat is around the bones. People leave a lot on the filletted carcass.


My favorite fish. Fresh yellow edge carcass on the grill while were cleaning the fish after a trip.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jwilson1978 said:


> My favorite fish. Fresh yellow edge carcass on the grill while were cleaning the fish after a trip.


marinated in Italian
jack


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Italian what?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> marinated in Italianl
> jack


No Mr Jack Italian is to cover up off putting Flavors! What the Hell Man! Your suppose to be the game chief. Lol just some butter a little onion maybe a touch of seasoning let that collagen cook out and in to the meat sweet sticky greatness! No disrespect Jack but that hurt. LOL


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

wilson,
really, italian dressing has a lot of seasonings which go well with fish and chicken but you don't let it marinate too long because like you said, it will overpower the good fish taste. no more than 30 min. i usually soak chicken overnight in it and then grill.
try it, and let me know.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Ya want some outstanding grilled chicken try rubbing her down with olive oil, salt, Pepper and a healthy dose of Badia Complete seasoning. This stuff is awesome and you will not believe the aroma emitting from the grill. Available in most any supermarket.









Complete Seasoning® - 9 oz - Badia Spices


Badia's Complete Seasoning® is the perfect combination of ingredients & spices. Use it on all kind of meats, poultry, fish, soups, salads, sauces and vegetables.




badiaspices.com


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

boardfeet,
the marinade you posted a while back was some good stuff, too.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

here's some more pics to show the process. the one on the left is a democrat.
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jack2 said:


> View attachment 1092125
> 
> 
> here's some more pics to show the process. the one on the left is a democrat.
> jack


id hit that! What’s in the can?
nm I don’t really wanna know🤣


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)




----------

